# Oui certification



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

I am a part time officer looking to get a certification in OUI classes. I was told to check out the MPTC but have been unable to find an OUI certification class. Any guidance would be appreciated...


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

The training for SFST (Standardized Field Sobriety Testing) is offered by the MPTC every other year, and was just given last July, so you're probably going to have to wait until 2010.

Having said that, I took the course in 2008, and thought it was excellent.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Where are you located? If you're near western Mass, send me a PM. I may be able to help you.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2009)

Contact fra444 via PM. He is an EXCELLENT drunk driver and can show you all the SFST tricks.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

Harley387 said:


> Where are you located? If you're near western Mass, send me a PM. I may be able to help you.


Sorry.. Located near Plymouth.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> Sorry.. Located near Plymouth.


Oh, well. Good luck.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Contact Pam King she is the coordinator for the office of public safety. She will help you with what you need, probably going to have to get in contact with Trooper Jakabowski or Mullaney, they run it.

Pam King, Program Coordinator 
Phone: (617) 727-3945

Mailing Address:
Reading Regional Police Academy
PO Box 522
Reading, MA 01867

E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Their is an SFST class being held at Boylston July 8,9,10 2009. Have your department contact Lisa Reich or Pam King. I believe this one is being taught by Trooper Mullaney.


----------



## Lookinforacopjob (Sep 9, 2008)

SPINMASS said:


> Their is an SFST class being held at Boylston July 8,9,10 2009. Have your department contact Lisa Reich or Pam King. I believe this one is being taught by Trooper Mullaney.


Spoke to them, thanks very much for the information!


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

They just and a SFST's course at Southwick F.D. in April......If you're willing to drive, you an find the classes periodically all over the state.


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Lookinforacopjob said:


> Spoke to them, thanks very much for the information!


When they ask what your drinkers (you may need them) want for the practical portion, I'll take a case of Sam's Summer, please. :t:


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

SPINMASS said:


> Their is an SFST class being held at Boylston July 8,9,10 2009. Have your department contact Lisa Reich or Pam King. I believe this one is being taught by Trooper Mullaney.


Isn't it Sgt Mullaney now? Make sure that you pay attention and don't dick around as he is very serious. It's no joke with his classes.


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

TRPDiesel said:


> Isn't it Sgt Mullaney now? Make sure that you pay attention and don't dick around as he is very serious. It's no joke with his classes.


I didn't think Mullaney was even a part of OATS any more.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

Last time I was up their for solution he was still working up their but that was several months ago.

BTW no cops for drinkers.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

TRPDiesel said:


> Isn't it Sgt Mullaney now? Make sure that you pay attention and don't dick around as he is very serious. It's no joke with his classes.


Yea, it he is a Sgt now. A few guys got thrown out of a class I was at in the beginning of this month for screwing around. He doesn't take kindly to jokesters in class thats for sure!


----------



## ADAMS CTR (May 5, 2008)

Bridgewater State College PD just put a class on earlier this week. It was posted on MPTC's site. Only about a half a dozen students.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7MPOC said:


> ...probably going to have to get in contact with Trooper Jakabowski or Mullaney, they run it.





Harley387 said:


> I didn't think Mullaney was even a part of OATS any more.





Crvtte65 said:


> Yea, it he is a Sgt now. A few guys got thrown out of a class I was at in the beginning of this month for screwing around. He doesn't take kindly to jokesters in class thats for sure!


Mulaney was a funny bastard when he taught at my muni academy. Though I've heard he does a 180 on the demeanor at the SPA.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Mulaney was a funny bastard when he taught at my muni academy. Though I've heard he does a 180 on the demeanor at the SPA.


I would hope so....imagine the SPA demeanor at a veteran in-service class? The place would empty out faster than if they put on _Caddyshack 2._


----------

